# Warren's Picture Thread!



## Warren Bautista (Jan 18, 2009)

*HBK's picture thread!*

Hold on, lol


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 18, 2009)

OBT sling







Brachypelma boehmei sling


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 18, 2009)

so where are the pics of you holding the obt!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 18, 2009)

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 18, 2009)

Like the bohemei...


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 18, 2009)

Your OBT and my OBT are on the same molt. Did you get yours from Kelly Swift?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 18, 2009)

No, I  got mine from KTBG. ow do you know what molt mine's on?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 18, 2009)

B. smithi







L. difficillis














B. emilia


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jan 18, 2009)

what are those little cases you keep your slings in?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 18, 2009)

Their called crafts mate lockng caddy. I found them at Michaels and the largest 7 compartment is arond $3.
http://www.craftmates.com/locking.html


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 21, 2009)

Ill be posting some more pics soon.


----------



## scottyk (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice pics HBK!

If those flowerpots are the type with a small drain hole, be very careful with the smaller slings. I lost one that tried to squeeze through and got stuck. I posted about it here a couple of years ago, and others responded who had the same thing happen....


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks! No, they don't have holes, they're the mini ones that are about 3/4 inch tall.


----------



## Jojos (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice pics. Thank you for putting the names of each... I'm a beginner so I don't recognize any of them.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Feb 11, 2009)

Sling enclosure







Bald L. difficilis


----------



## Warren Bautista (Apr 22, 2009)

I am making a new thread, since I don't wat any mods to be annoyed and hae to change my old thread's name. Now _Heeerrrree_ we go!



*Brachypelma boehmei*









*Brachypelma smithi*









*Pterinochilus murinus*









*Lasiodora difficilis*


----------



## Warren Bautista (Apr 22, 2009)

Remember! I used to be HBK!


----------



## Warren Bautista (May 14, 2009)

Haplopelma lividum









Grammostola rosea rcf


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 8, 2009)

Xeric form C. vittatus under black light






AF P. chordatus ANGRY! NOMNOMNOM


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 3, 2009)

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## Ariel (Aug 3, 2009)

beautiful spiders! 

I've been wanting a scorpion, but my dad who hates basically all arachnids drew the line at two Ts. 

nice shots!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 3, 2009)

6 Ts, 17 scorps, and acolony of roaches and counting!


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Aug 4, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> I am making a new thread, since I don't wat any mods to be annoyed and hae to change my old thread's name. Now _Heeerrrree_ we go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, those tiny little flower pots are BRILLIANT! I have seen those little ones before, and I always wondered what I could ever use them for... and now I know... baby spider hides! Your spiders are beautiful! Congrats!

I am sure your scorps are too, but I am so scared of Scorpions that I just have a hard time seeing the beauty in them, lol. But as they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so congrats anyways, haha. I am sure you think they are beautiful, and that's all that matters


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! I'm suprised anyone responded at all, my pictures are terrible! lol


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 8, 2009)

How big is your difficilis? Just received one today: itsy bitsy spider! Really, he is just 0.5 cm, first molt I think. He had no problem attacking a meal worm twice as large as him though... Just as one would expect a Lasiodora to do  . Always hungry and always having a bite at... ummmm... anything really!


----------



## whitewolf (Aug 8, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Thanks for the comments! I'm suprised anyone responded at all, my pictures are terrible! lol


Have ya seen mine latley. LOL. No you  got some pretty good shots.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 12, 2009)

Check out my sweet bike:






3 more years and this baby is ALL MINE!!!!













I know, they're not Ts.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Aug 12, 2009)

Doesnt matter when there that beautiful


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 23, 2009)

Have some new pics:

AF P. regalis. She's at least 6", her legs are scrunched together.






Here's the collection.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 23, 2009)

A pair of P. cancerides:


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 23, 2009)

Some scorps


----------



## JC50 (Aug 23, 2009)

That is a nice collection you have for yourself.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks! Even though I only have about 40 inverts altogether.


----------



## JC50 (Aug 23, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Thanks! Even though I only have about 40 inverts altogether.


Not a bad start.My collection is around the same number not counting slings.Then we jump up too around 80.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 23, 2009)

I only have one sling. lol 
(Carlsbad Green)

All the rest are juvies/sub/adults.


----------



## Exo (Aug 23, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Thanks! Even though I only have about 40 inverts altogether.


"Only" 40 inverts! My mother can't stand the 4 I have now! 

Awesome collection Warren. :clap:


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 23, 2009)

Well it took quite a bit of convincing and reasoning to get me to that many! lol 

Penultimate B. auratum






Aphonopelma sp. "Carlsbad Green"


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 23, 2009)

My A. genic was feeling a bit camera shy. lol!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 23, 2009)

She is a beauty. The one I have is currently busy redecorating. It moves all substrate from one side of the enclosure to the other and when it finishes, takes a rest, and like a good girl moves it back again :wall:    

Regards!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 23, 2009)

Another P. cancerides


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 24, 2009)

Poecilotheria ornata. He's currently on his back right now!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 25, 2009)

Feel free to comment, rate, and subscribe!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 26, 2009)

Are my pictures THAT bad? lol


----------



## micheldied (Aug 27, 2009)

no...mine are much worse.
very nice Ts!


----------



## robertcarst (Aug 27, 2009)

You were hoping for some comments on that "Energizer" weren't you?  
Your ornata is very nice looking.:clap:


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 27, 2009)

Well after he molted he is absolutely STUNNING.

Approx 4.5" now, so that's an inch of growth!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 28, 2009)

S.s.dehaani sp. "Vietnam" Freaking BIG!


----------



## Kathy (Aug 28, 2009)

Warren, you've been holding out on me - I did not know you had a thread with such great pictures!  It was really interesting to see your collection!  And is that motorcycle really yours?????

I have a serious question and one that I think of often when I look at collections of posters.  The only time I ever really see a tarantula is in nature and when I look at them in small containers I actually feel really sorry for them.  Do they really spend their whole life alone in those containers or do they get to run around?  I don't know, I want to break in and set them all free sometimes and let them live in nature.   Do you (or anyone else who has a collection like Warren's) "feel" for them or are they basically thought of as science specimens?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, a lot of my ts get a nice big space to roam, especially impressive specimens, ie. my A. genic and P. regalis.

Ts don't really utilize a lot of space, they rarely venture more than 2-3 feet from their burrow/hide. Too much space may also cause them to have a hard time finding prey.

That's one of the good things about keeping inverts, they don't need or utilize a lot of space, so they can be kept in small containers.

If you want to learn some more about Ts, I highly suggest getting "The Tarantula Keeper's Guide", by Stan and Marguerite Schultz. 

Great informative book, even if you don't keep Ts.

To me, this is 65% scientific hobby/35% pet.

I really don't get "attached" to my Ts, this is also a plus to keeping inverts.
If you for some reason have to give up your collection, you won't have such a bad feeling about letting them go.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 28, 2009)

Interesting and I will check out that book and see if it is at the library.

You are really attached to the c. sculpt you have though, right?  You named him and everything?  Is his container in the picture?

I did not know that a tarantula lives so close to its burrow.  I just have learned so much about so many things on this site.   They are so beautiful.  I want to learn about them so I can win the $25 on the other thread, but since you experts can't tell.....I would never have a chance!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL, there are no "experts" here. (although Rick C. West may be an exception)

We're all in this because it's fun, it helps us relax and learn! It's a hobby.

The sculpts container is not in the pic, but i have named him (Pedro) and he is currently chilling with my vittatus.


----------



## Exo (Aug 28, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> Warren, you've been holding out on me - I did not know you had a thread with such great pictures!  It was really interesting to see your collection!  And is that motorcycle really yours?????
> 
> I have a serious question and one that I think of often when I look at collections of posters.  The only time I ever really see a tarantula is in nature and when I look at them in small containers I actually feel really sorry for them.  Do they really spend their whole life alone in those containers or do they get to run around?  I don't know, I want to break in and set them all free sometimes and let them live in nature.   Do you (or anyone else who has a collection like Warren's) "feel" for them or are they basically thought of as science specimens?


Think of it this way, in a cage they get tons of food and are safe from bad weather and the hords of animals wanting to eat them. If anything, they are probably happy.


----------



## Endagr8 (Aug 28, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> LOL, there are no "experts" here. (although Rick C. West may be an exception)


You forgot to add Endagr8 as an exception. JK


----------



## micheldied (Aug 29, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> Warren, you've been holding out on me - I did not know you had a thread with such great pictures!  It was really interesting to see your collection!  And is that motorcycle really yours?????
> 
> I have a serious question and one that I think of often when I look at collections of posters.  The only time I ever really see a tarantula is in nature and when I look at them in small containers I actually feel really sorry for them.  Do they really spend their whole life alone in those containers or do they get to run around?  I don't know, I want to break in and set them all free sometimes and let them live in nature.   Do you (or anyone else who has a collection like Warren's) "feel" for them or are they basically thought of as science specimens?


Ts dont really venture far from their burrows in the wild,with the exception of mature males...
i have a big space for my haplopelma lividum,but she only stays in a burrow that takes up less than a fifth of the entire enclosure.
even if you did release them into nature,theyd just do the same thing.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

NEW PICTURES!

The P. ornata, post molt






Big 7+ inch P. regalis
















GBB enclosure


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

P. regalis enclosure


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

GBB


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

Feel free to comment, rate, and subscribe!


----------



## Kathy (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the coloring in the p. regalis!  Nice set ups.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks!
I'm gonna be breeding her pretty soon, I could always send you a sling if you're interested.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

My little bro like Ts. lol


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

5 years olds LOVE tarantulas. lol


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh, if you look at the bottom left in the pic, you can see my copy of TKG!


----------



## JC50 (Aug 29, 2009)

I like your P.regalis and P.ornata and was curious if you have had then since they were slings.I have a P. regalis now and am going o get a P.rufilata and P. ornata next.Any how you have your self a nice collection there and the pede is looking nice.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh, your brother is soooooooo cute!!!!  When do we get to see what Warren looks like??????

Thank you for the offer on the sling, but I would have absolutely no idea on how to care for him properly.  They sure are pretty though.  OK, what is on the bottom left photo?  What's a TKG?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

The Tarantula Keeper's Guide. lol

I have some pics of me somewhere here. I'm not telling you where! lol


----------



## Kathy (Aug 29, 2009)

Ahhh, here you are!  

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1388379#post1388379


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

Indeed.
I've lost a LOT of weight since then. lol
I'm SOOO UGLY!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

Back on topic:
A geniculata


----------



## Kathy (Aug 29, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Indeed.
> I've lost a LOT of weight since then. lol
> I'm SOOO UGLY!


Oh, that is not true!  If I had a daughter your age (who likes spiders) I would hook you up with her.  

Back on topic - A geniculata - beautiful!  They look so fragile.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

The A genic fragile?? Nah, she's a MONSTER! People are saying I overfed her but seriously, she looks freaking malnourished! (That was after 15 roaches!) 7 inches of freaking awesome. lol

That first statement you made seems rather strange. lol


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

Regalis and genic, if you haven't found out.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

Mealworm colony


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh sweet. another pic of my TKG at the top.


----------



## micheldied (Aug 29, 2009)

nice setups.
nice Ts too.
pokies look so cool...


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 31, 2009)

My genic taking a little stroll.


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Sep 2, 2009)

I am glad I looked at this thread because now I have a general idea of what you look like (thanks Kathy_in_Arizona!) in case I see you at the white plains show.

And your spiders are cool. I like the Genic a lot.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 4, 2009)

What I live for: Aphonopelma sp. "Carlsbad Green"


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 5, 2009)

My little couple:

Male






Female


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 5, 2009)

G. rosea RCF


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 5, 2009)

Have your bred those smithi yet? I cant see if the male is MM in the picture.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 5, 2009)

Nah, not yet, the male is only Penultimate.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 5, 2009)

Phormictopus cancerides












My little bro





]


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 5, 2009)

You have a beautiful collection! I love the female regalis!

 Only 40!? Shoot, I'd be lucky to get half that! Of course, all of them would probably be arboreal or semi-so.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 6, 2009)

Hehe, I'm up to around 50-60, I think I'll probably reach triple digits by the end of the year.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 24, 2009)

P. striata pair






G. rosea






P. striata


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice pics, great collection.


----------



## Endagr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice Barbie Warren!  

(upper right of _striata_ pair pic)

...and awesome collection/pics too! :clap:


----------



## seanbond (Oct 25, 2009)

nice setups!


----------



## that70sshow (Jan 27, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> Nice Barbie Warren!
> 
> (upper right of _striata_ pair pic)
> 
> ...and awesome collection/pics too! :clap:


hahaha. great collection(t's not barbies)


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 27, 2010)

Theraphosa blondi female


----------



## Warren Bautista (Mar 29, 2010)

Haplopelma lividum







My infamous OBT.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 29, 2010)

*I like the Thread*

My 5 yr. old is fascinated by tarantulas too.

Your Haitian T's, make me wanna get a *pair* :razz: 

- Jason


----------



## Warren Bautista (Mar 29, 2010)

Large female T. blond I bought at a show. Thinking about possibly selling her. By comparison, my hand is 7.5" wrist to tip of middle finger.


----------



## micheldied (Mar 30, 2010)

big blondi!(well...a big T)
sweet H lividum.
mine never coems out.


----------



## seanbond (Mar 30, 2010)

hey warren, do you have a pik of the hainanum?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Mar 30, 2010)

Not a good one...


----------



## Warren Bautista (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's a more aggressive pic:


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 10, 2010)

*Feisty one! Now let's see a feeding Video*

I like her  - Jason


----------



## Dinho (Apr 11, 2010)

You've got nice Pokies


----------



## seanbond (Apr 12, 2010)

she wants a kiss


----------



## moose35 (May 23, 2010)

nice shots warren
you got a nice collection going.
keep up the good work wedgie boy

oh i also like the barbie 


     moose


----------



## seanbond (May 24, 2010)

hey is that hainanum a female?


----------



## Warren Bautista (May 24, 2010)

I'm 90% sure it is.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 24, 2010)

That last pic is awesome. lol  Looks like they are playing tug-o-war.


----------



## seanbond (May 25, 2010)

that last pik is a classic


----------



## fartkowski (May 25, 2010)

Great shot Warren
Who won?


----------



## Warren Bautista (May 28, 2010)

Haplopelma hainanum. Eating, of course.


----------



## seanbond (May 28, 2010)

that female is looking good! i need a male.


----------



## sharpfang (May 28, 2010)

*I have seen some *nice* Scorpion Pix B 4*

But, that one has Got to be Top 2!! Great Snap Warren  - Jason


----------



## JC (May 28, 2010)

That scop tug-o-war pic owns.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 29, 2010)

very nice hainanum ;]


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Warren Bautista (Jun 20, 2010)

Cyriopagopus thorelli


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 6, 2010)

Avicularia versicolor w/ Sperm Web (on loan from dragontears)






Psalmopoeus irminia drinking


----------



## Terry D (Jul 6, 2010)

Warren, The scorp meal wars were awesome but P irminia lush sprawled over the poor-mans shotglass for the win! 

Terry


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 6, 2010)

I like your spiders and pictures.:worship:


----------



## seanbond (Jul 8, 2010)

Cyriopagopus thorelli

this is incorrect but really nice spida!


----------



## kovsejr (Jul 18, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


>


My favourite picture on arachnoboards!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 7, 2010)

A little update.....


----------



## Warren Bautista (Apr 9, 2011)

New camera. :-D



DSLR! 001 by WarrenSoBa, on Flickr


----------



## kylestl (Apr 9, 2011)

Cool pic warren, how are the obt's?

Kyle


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 27, 2011)

Grammostola pulchripes



073 by WarrenSoBa, on Flickr


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Aug 28, 2011)

nice T's !! btw one question? Are you a Filipino?? Bcuz your name sounds like a Filipino name.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------

